

Things Every Programmer Should Know - Trey-Jackson
http://programmer.97things.oreilly.com/wiki/index.php/97_Things_Every_Programmer_Should_Know

======
stretchwithme
in case you missed it, the actual things:

[http://programmer.97things.oreilly.com/wiki/index.php/Contri...](http://programmer.97things.oreilly.com/wiki/index.php/Contributions_Appearing_in_the_Book)

